# Cost to build bungalow cork



## Firefly (20 Apr 2007)

Hi,

I've read previous posts regarding cost to build, but wondering if anyone has recently built a bungalow in Cork. Roughly 2,000 Sq ft. Would hope to have a pretty hight spec but base costs would be a great starting point.

Many thanks,

Firefly.


----------



## POD1 (22 Apr 2007)

1)Where in cork and give rough idea of spec. Have done several self builds. 
2)Builder or direct labour?
3)Give roughexamples of high spec

Paddy


----------



## bizincork (23 Apr 2007)

average 100 euro a sq foot for builders finish...Id put an ad in the paper for tender. Ive had a friend do that recently and got good responses...times are changing.


----------



## Firefly (23 Apr 2007)

Thanks for those. Will be close to city centre. 2000 sq foot dormer. Builder to do/organise all the work as I couldn't hang a door! Standard build prices would be great as I can work from there. 

Thanks


----------



## POD1 (23 Apr 2007)

Agree with previous post for in around Cork City 100 euro/sq foot. You might do a little better negotiate. 

By going direct labour you should achieve 75-85euro/sq foot.

Recently got blocklayer and carpenter to drop prices by 20% from original quote without too much pressure(Cork/Limerick border).  

This would not include any finishing work like tiling, kitchens etc allow 20-35K for all that depending on finishes,quality of bathroom suites etc.

I like the idea of the add especially as it will attract builder who may not have that much work on in medium term and will negotiate.. 

Please let us know how you get on and quotes you get. It would be interesting to see how the current climate is affecting one off building prices.. oppurtunities?


----------



## bizincork (26 Apr 2007)

just got told from my buddy that he had a response from a builder who has spent two weeks going over the plans - the price was 70 euro a sq foot - builders finish


----------



## Firefly (26 Apr 2007)

Thanks for that...there's a site I'm looking at and trying to compare the cost of buying the site and building as opposed to buying a 2nd hand place...
Firefly.


----------

